# New TUG Classified Ad Beta program!



## TUGBrian

Here is the link to the new classified ad program!  *You must be a registered user of the bbs and be logged in to use this feature.*

*CLICK THIS LINK TO GO TO THE FREE CLASSIFIED ADS!!!*

Recently we installed a new classified Ad system that integrates with the Bulletin Board system.  We are now going to open it up to TUG Members and offer 100% free Classified Ad's on this new system to any and all reigstered TUG members on the BBS.

What we need from you in return is feedback on the layout, functionality and your general opinion on the new Classified Ad program.

Any existing TUG member is welcome to post as many ads as they wish, as well as duplicate any ads you have over on our existing classified ad system here for free.  

Please keep in mind that new ads on the existing classified ad program are still subject to the same initial and renewal fees, only the ones posted here are free of charge.

Again, do all you can in an attempt to find flaws or problems with the new software so that we can correct them and adjust the program as necessary.

Also it is important to remember that we will most likely be making changes to the format and ad placement options during the next few weeks in response to member feedback, so this may alter any ads slightly depending on the sorts of changes we make.  Just keep that in mind as we move along with this test!

This classified ad program works in conjunction with your current BBS login, and you must be a registered TUG member to post ads in this new section!

Looking forward to hearing feedback both positive and negative.  We want to turn this into something that all members will benefit from..and eliminate the need to have separate passwords for the classified ads vs the BBS!

as always, you may post comments here, or privately to tug@tug2.net



Instructions for the new Classified Ad program (including screenshots) are available here:

*http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=30989*

Enjoy!!!!  :whoopie:

[Edited by Makai Guy to make the link more prominent and to emphasize the need to be a registered user of the board.]


----------



## TUGBrian

ok...so some of you snuck in ads before the approval feature was turned on...yall are quick! =)

From now on all ads have to be approved prior to showing up...and until I work things out with the existing classified ad managers...Ill be doing this myself (unless some of the other admins start digging around and playing with it too)

All valid ads will be approved...still completely free...just want to prevent bogus items from making it into these ads also.  (you would be suprised at how many get submitted in the other section)


----------



## kdorward

here do you see these classifieds.   Will they be listed in the regular classified section or a different section.


----------



## TUGBrian

the legacy classified section (normal fees apply) will remain running without any change.

This is just a test of a new system that we hope to move to in the future if it works out.

There is no link between the two...other than you may duplicate any ad in the new BBS system that exists in the legacy system.

All the main board links will point to the legacy system until we decide to move to this one (if we even make that decision)....for now...this will be the only link to the new classified system.

and yes someone has to manually approve all ads (although thats the same process on the legacy classified ad section as well)


----------



## TUGBrian

kdorward said:
			
		

> here do you see these classifieds.   Will they be listed in the regular classified section or a different section.




TUGBBS CLASSIFIED ADS


----------



## JoeZuke

*How to post to the new site*

I entered the new site trying to post a rental and I can't seem to find how to do it.


----------



## TUGBrian

JoeZuke said:
			
		

> I entered the new site trying to post a rental and I can't seem to find how to do it.




click on the links above already in this thread...then choose "place an ad" within the new page.

see attachment!


----------



## TUGBrian

contact info is up to you...unless you guys want a line specifically for it.

I have also updated Condition of item and replaced it with SEASON

You should only have 3 options now...red/white/blue....those of you with ads already placed should go edit your ads to reflect the correct season...all ads prior to about 5 minutes ago are all listed as Season: Excellent.

Sorry about that =)

I also renamed Season within the text entry with Resort Rating...this will allow you to put its a gold crown/whatever rating in there...unless there is a better option someone can come up with for that extra line!


----------



## Denise L

*Editing ad*

So I made some minor edits to my ad (good test). It looks like that makes the ad disappear until it is approved again? I now need to make another edit (changing the week #), so I wait until I can see the ad again, then make the new change, then wait for approval again? Just wondering. Thanks!


----------



## JoeZuke

*Editing Ad*



			
				deniselew said:
			
		

> So I made some minor edits to my ad (good test). It looks like that makes the ad disappear until it is approved again? I now need to make another edit (changing the week #), so I wait until I can see the ad again, then make the new change, then wait for approval again? Just wondering. Thanks!



How do you Edit an Ad that has been posted?


----------



## TUGBrian

JoeZuke said:
			
		

> How do you Edit an Ad that has been posted?




browse into the ad and there should be an Edit Ad button just below "season" within the ad itself.


----------



## TUGBrian

this is just a test program at the moment...the main forum for selling/renting ads is still the legacy program...ahd thats where everyone goes to look at the moment.

only when and if we get this system finalized and agree that its what we want to do will we switch over.


----------



## Kola

*Question to Administrator*

Sorry, but I am confused. I followed your instructions:

"*Here is the link to the new classified ad program! ensure you are logged in!

CLICK THIS LINK TO GO TO THE FREE CLASSIFIED ADS!!!*"

I could readily see the ads posted under FOR SALE, FOR RENT, etc.....but could not find a site where to input, edit or format your new ad text !

Where are you hiding that link ?  Should it not be in the most readily accesible place ?

Kola


----------



## TUGBrian

Kola said:
			
		

> Sorry, but I am confused. I followed your instructions:
> 
> "*Here is the link to the new classified ad program! ensure you are logged in!
> 
> CLICK THIS LINK TO GO TO THE FREE CLASSIFIED ADS!!!*"
> 
> I could readily see the ads posted under FOR SALE, FOR RENT, etc.....but could not find a site where to input, edit or format your new ad text !
> 
> Where are you hiding that link ?  Should it not be in the most readily accesible place ?
> 
> Kola



you will only see the link when logged in as a TUG MEMBER...as only valid tug members can post ads in this new section for now.

if you are showing up as a guest...please view this link to correct it

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53


----------



## TUGBrian

blujahz said:
			
		

> The 'Timeshares For Rent' section states 'For Sale by' when opening a specific ad.




yea...I dont know if I can change that or not...as both the for sale and for rent ads utilize the same "ad input" template.

If I change one...id change them both...perhaps I can erase "for sale" and just use "by" or "Member" or something like that...ill see what I can do.


----------



## TUGBrian

Deer Path said:
			
		

> I got my ad  placed and then was able to review it.  There was an error so I found where I could go in and edit it. It had come up sale instead of rent and the amount was wrong.
> I did the edit and it came up fine.
> 
> Do I just wait for you to approve it before it is shown? or do I have to do something else?
> 
> Judy



yes...any edits also go through the approval process again...sorry!

Its just me at the moment doing it...and I get to it many times throughout the day...I havent recruited the existing volunteer ad managers to take over this section as they have their hands full maintaining the legacy system as it is.

Bear with me for this test phase please =)


----------



## TUGBrian

northwoodsgal said:
			
		

> Is there still a link to the beta site?  I'm logged in and still haven't seen how to access it.  Thanks.



http://www.tugbbs.com/class/index.php


----------



## TUGBrian

TUG Improvements! said:
			
		

> yea...I dont know if I can change that or not...as both the for sale and for rent ads utilize the same "ad input" template.
> 
> If I change one...id change them both...perhaps I can erase "for sale" and just use "by" or "Member" or something like that...ill see what I can do.



I have edited that box to say "TUGBBS Login" instead of "For Sale By"

Hopefully this will clear up some confusion!

keep the feedback coming!


----------



## Toplevel

*Changing Ad to For Sale from For Rent*

My Ad came out as for Rent.  I guess I set it up wrong.  It won't let me change it to for sale.  Is that do able?


----------



## TUGBrian

Toplevel said:
			
		

> My Ad came out as for Rent.  I guess I set it up wrong.  It won't let me change it to for sale.  Is that do able?




good question....you should be able to browse into your ad while logged in as yourself and click the "Edit ad" button below the asking price.

not sure if itll let you move it or not...let me know!

if not tell me what it is and ill move it.


----------



## TUGBrian

RonG said:
			
		

> When viewing regional summary any ad list.. IE..florida rentals...
> 
> Week is not displayed..  Yes, the week is included in the detail of the ad..
> 
> The view column is displayed but it has no meaning.
> 
> There is no way to sort on the week to display ads.
> 
> I tried to place a rental ad.. I cannot figure out how to find "place an Ad" link.
> 
> Ron



how about some instructions?

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=30989


----------



## TUGBrian

MOXJO7282 said:
			
		

> Yes, but not here.
> 
> http://www.tug1.org/tugads/1-3sposted1.html
> 
> Regards.
> Joe



Well yea...those are two completely separate systems that are entirely independent of each other.

We are just testing this new program...this is why the Ads are free.

However our existing ad program works fine and has thousands of ads on it...not like we can just shut that off =)

Eventually we will utilize this new system to host all TUG ads as it appears to be far more feature rich than the old program (and a few other reasons)...but not until we get all the kinks worked out.

If you want to post ads in the legacy system, the same charges still apply...only ads here on the BBS are free.


----------



## TUGBrian

again..this is just a beta test at the moment...and while its live...its not being "Advertised" anywhere other than the BBS and the main homepage.

once we finalize the small details...we will change all the links to the new board...and simply let the old ads expire and all new ads will go in the new section.

The legacy ad program is what people are paying for...and thats what gets the most traffic for potential buyers/renters.


----------



## Beamer

*Add Domain ???*

Receive the following message after submitting ad.

"In order to accept POST request originating from this domain, the admin must add this domain to the whitelist."

The domain is hotmail.com, the same as my TUG email address.


----------



## Carol C

TUG Improvements! said:
			
		

> this is just a test program at the moment...the main forum for selling/renting ads is still the legacy program...ahd thats where everyone goes to look at the moment.



...including Nigerian spammers and their emulators. So, how is the new improved classified ad system going to keep those trolls out? Sounds to me like you're linking the bbs straight to classifieds, so it will be even easier for those trolls to grab up all the email addies they want. I've already had a perfectly good email addy become a spam garbage pit due to placing an ad on TUG's classified page. :annoyed: 

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm more disinclined than ever to place classifieds on TUG. I hate spam even more than telemarketing phone calls, so I'm a hard sell on your new system, sorry to say. Please convince me everything will be new and improved...spam-wise!


----------



## TUGBrian

Carol C said:
			
		

> ...including Nigerian spammers and their emulators. So, how is the new improved classified ad system going to keep those trolls out? Sounds to me like you're linking the bbs straight to classifieds, so it will be even easier for those trolls to grab up all the email addies they want. I've already had a perfectly good email addy become a spam garbage pit due to placing an ad on TUG's classified page. :annoyed:
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm more disinclined than ever to place classifieds on TUG. I hate spam even more than telemarketing phone calls, so I'm a hard sell on your new system, sorry to say. Please convince me everything will be new and improved...spam-wise!



Actually...it will be exactly the opposite.

In the existing legacy program...your email is out in the open for anyone and everyone to see.

In the new program...it isnt...and one must click either your username or "contact seller" in order to obtain contact information (unless you put it in the description...and I cant control your actions there).

This prevents most farming programs from just going through website content and "picking" out email addresses to use in spam campaigns that most of you seem to become involved in when posting your ad on the legacy system.

So if anything, you should see a significant decrease in SPAM email in regards to the old vs the new system.


----------



## Carol C

TUG Improvements! said:
			
		

> Actually...it will be exactly the opposite.
> 
> In the existing legacy program...your email is out in the open for anyone and everyone to see.
> 
> In the new program...it isnt...and one must click either your username or "contact seller" in order to obtain contact information (unless you put it in the description...and I cant control your actions there).
> 
> This prevents most farming programs from just going through website content and "picking" out email addresses to use in spam campaigns that most of you seem to become involved in when posting your ad on the legacy system.
> 
> So if anything, you should see a significant decrease in SPAM email in regards to the old vs the new system.



Superb! Thanks for the clarification! Where do I sign up? :whoopie:


----------



## TUGBrian

Ads are still free while we test things out....click the link on the first post in this thread to go get yer free ads in! =)


----------



## Jim&Martha

I did not know what this meant:

To help users find your ad, please enter a few (up to 10) descriptive keywords (separated by spaces):

Perhaps a bit more on the explanation of what is needed here, for those of us not quite as savvy.

Also, it would help if we could tweak our adds (once submitted) without having to wait for the approval each time.  There is my feedback, as requested.  Other than those 2 points, it worked well for me and was easy. Thanks!


----------



## TUGBrian

Jim&Martha said:
			
		

> I did not know what this meant:
> 
> To help users find your ad, please enter a few (up to 10) descriptive keywords (separated by spaces):
> 
> Perhaps a bit more on the explanation of what is needed here, for those of us not quite as savvy.



no problem, basically keywords are used to facilitate searches.

for example...if I am a potential buyer/renter...and I know I want a Marriott resort in Cancun etc.

Ill search for "Marriott Cancun" (that is if I dont just go to the mexico section etc.

So adding keywords like "Marriott, Royal, RCI, Cancun, Beachfront, Ocean View, etc etc" allows people searching for something to more easily find your ad.

Hopefully I explained this well =)



> Also, it would help if we could tweak our adds (once submitted) without having to wait for the approval each time.  There is my feedback, as requested.  Other than those 2 points, it worked well for me and was easy. Thanks!



I am not sure we are going to allow the editing of ads without approval...but let me think about it a bit more!


----------



## mamiecarter

*The same form to ist Rent as sell?*

There should be a separate form to list a sale ad and a rent add. I got the same form for both. I just went ahead and used the sale form and it worked but it was confusing.


----------



## TUGBrian

they both use the same template...and use 99% of the same information...you also have to choose what section you are placing your ad in before you place it...by means of a dropdown box that either says Timeshares for SALE or Timeshares for RENT.


----------



## jannainnc

*editing/tweaking ads*

I have an ad running that I'd like to change the header/subject to be more descriptive, lower the price and add a picture. Should I resubmit a whole new ad and delete the old? 
question, is there a way to zero in on ads running in a particularly broad category to look for "ski" or "oceanfront", etc.?


----------



## Time2Ponder

urban5 said:
			
		

> Another feature not present in the Beta program is the ability to sort by column tile.



I think you meant "column title"?  Anyway, that's one thing I really miss. I like to alphabetize by resort, and can't do that with this program.

Kim


----------



## TUGBrian

Time2Ponder said:
			
		

> I think you meant "column title"?  Anyway, that's one thing I really miss. I like to alphabetize by resort, and can't do that with this program.
> 
> Kim




Sorry i missed the first comment here....but you most certainly can do this.

Click the "sort by" box and choose PRODUCT TITLE


----------



## mamiecarter

*When does this go public?*

How long before everyone, not just TUG members can use this add format?


----------



## TUGBrian

good question....probably not much longer.

why..yall tired of it being free already =)


----------



## Chari910

After I finished filling out everything and click 'continue', everything went blank and the message said 'You do not have access to this function' or something like that.


----------



## TUGBrian

well it went through...im not sure why some of you are getting that message upon completion..

I just approved it.


----------



## mamiecarter

*sort the adds?*

Now that there are more adds listed there needs to be a way to sort them by week, price, resort, state or something like that. When it gets to 200 adds in a category the current cronilogical order of posting system will not work.


----------



## TUGBrian

click the "sort by" dropdown box in the top right hand corner...you can sort by title, price, etc etc.


----------



## cathyv

*classified "beta" program*

I cannot always link to the "beta" classifieds.  Are they just on at certain times through the day?
Thanks
cathyv


----------



## TUGBrian

no..its on all the time..its integrated into the BBS.

however you do always have to be logged in to view it.


----------



## MLC

*Placed an add*

How long does it take when you post the add for it to show up in you listings.  I  have posted several weeks to rent.  I went to the section on rentals and when I started placing an add some of the questions were in regards to selling the timeshare not renting, for example how much are you selling and MF.  Take care and I thought every thing else was very easy.  Marty


----------



## TUGBrian

usually within the day.


----------



## Makai Guy

dekeer said:


> help i am tryin to find a room to rent [details removed] for week #1 about the 7th of january to the 12th or anytime around there
> 
> PLEASE REPLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I've deleted the details of your request since advertising, including want-to-rent advertising, is not permitted in the TUG BBS forum.

Since you are not shown as a member of TUG, you cannot access the developmental ad system being discussed in this thread.  If you really ARE a member of TUG, please see this thread:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53

The current ad system, which you CAN access, can be reached via the Classified Ads link in the red bar at the top of all bbs pages.

Also, since you are looking for something in the very near future, you might have some luck in the Last Minute Rental forums here.  If nothing is being offered in the Rentals Offered sub-forum, you can place a request in the Rentals Wanted sub-forum.


----------



## kapish

Thanks Doug. This is good information for *dekeer* 

 				.

"deeker": If you are serious about using TUG, it may be beneficial to invest some time learning how this user board works. You may want to start with the "newbies help forum"


----------



## Makai Guy

The new URL does away with the 'c_ads' directory, so those folks whose ad-blockers prevented the display of links to the new system due to 'ads' being part of the address should no longer have this problem.

IF YOU HAVE SAVED A LINK TO THE BETA AD SYSTEM as a favorite/bookmark, please update it to the new address:
http://www.tugbbs.com/class/index.php


----------



## TUGBrian

bump since this thread is about to get real popular again!


----------



## TUGBrian

finally fixed the expiration issue...cleared out a ton of expired ads!

most excellent...only one item left to fix!


----------



## kenojg

Suggestions and or feedback… There are many things good about these new ad boards..   But I would rather see a column for week#,or points or value, a column for unit size,  current maint fee…..  then the number of views , or condition.

The more data based type search one could do on key fields the better…   

But Thanks for all the efforts also..  John


----------



## JRS

*Ton of ads removed*

Just wondering if any of mine are still there ??  JRS, I have checked Carribean for sale and had a couple in Florida along with at least one in the Carribean for Rent.  Are any of those still there ??  Also when I was in the Carribean (either for rent or sale) tried to filter based on criteria given,  price, most recent additions, etc.  The problem is that I got not only the Carribean t's filter but appears ALL Ads.  I didn't want all ads filtered, only the Carribean.  Is this a known glitch or did I do something wrong ??  Thanks


----------



## TUGBrian

should be able to click the member list while in there...find your name..and click ads by this seller.


----------



## TUGBrian

UPDATE - 10/18 

ANY REGISTERED TUGBBS USER CAN NOW POST CLASSIFIED ADS FOR FREE IN THIS SECTION.

tug membership is not required, both members and non members are free to use this new classified ad section here on the BBS free of charge.

This does not apply to the legacy classified ad program!


----------



## Huntgas

*Reguarding new ads*

Hi All,

Although no real responses from my ads yet (a couple of scammers), it was easy and seems great.  If it had a link from the regular ads, it would be better, but I understand if not possible.
Thanks for all the great work!
 

Danny


----------



## TUGBrian

there is a link about this ad site on the front page of the regular ad section.


----------

